# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  que seres sao este ?

## VitorinoV

Olá a todos,

preciso de uma ajudinha a identificar este pequenos seres:
mg7545.jpg

é uma praga que veio numa rocha viva.

cumprimentos
Vitorino Valverde

----------


## Marco Madeira

Planárias... (Flat worms). 
Há peixes que comem isso... podem tornar-se uma praga.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Vitorino, bela equipa de *Planarias vermelhas*, aconselho-te se poderes com recurso a um pipeta que as aspires, e se não tens um peixinho que as coma, então deves adquirir um ou dois (*Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia-Six Line Wrasse*) ou (*Bitartidus-Blue Star Leopard Wrasse*)
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## VitorinoV

Obrigado pela ajuda  :Wink: 

vou mesmo optar pela compra de um peixe que as coma.

cumprimentos

----------

